# Coyote Bait



## Wiley chaser (Nov 8, 2008)

Greetings to All,

A newbie to coyote trapping and I have a question on bait.

Using dirthole sets and using meat as bait covered with leaves in dirtholes.

Question:

How long does the meat last when the temps are in the 50's before the coyotes won't be interested any longer?

Thank you In advance for responses


----------



## trapperrich (Nov 9, 2008)

If you stay in the 50's your bait will last well after the season closes.
If your using fox or coyote urine ( and you should be ) refresh it about every 5 days.


----------

